
Types of dark pattern - imartin2k
https://darkpatterns.org/types-of-dark-pattern
======
wiz21c
I always wonder : are they people paid to actually ask programmers to
implement that (obviously, yes) and who think that is a perfectly reasonable
thing to do ? Second question : is this socially acceptable or is it just me
who thinks it's despicable (hence, by egocentric generalisation, socially
unacceptable)

